# ant - last modified datum aus file auslesen



## Guest (24. Aug 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte per ant beim Erzeugen eines neuen Jar files das alte jar umbenennen. 

Also beim build von abc.jar das vorherige als 20080824_abc.jar abspeichern. Als Datum hätte ich dabei natürlich gerne nicht die buildtime vom neuen, sondern die buildtime des alten.

Im ant manual habe ich dazu keine Möglichkeit gefunen. Das einzige was ich im Moment sehe, ist die Möglichkeit die buildtime in ein txtfile wegzuschreiben und vor dem Überschreiben dann dieses txt file wieder auszulesen. Allerdings wundert mich die fehlende Möglichkeit per Ant die last-modification time auszulesen ... hoffe also übersehen zu haben wie es geht.

Weiß es wer? bzw weiß wer ob es wirklich keinen ant-task dafür gibt?

lg Andi


----------



## maki (25. Aug 2008)

Kenne keinen Ant task dafür, wozu auch?
Zur Versionierung  benutzt man ein SCM.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2008)

Wenn du das dringend brauchst, schreib dir eben deinen eigenen Task. In deinem Fall ist es schließlich eine triviale Aufgabe.


----------



## Guest (25. Aug 2008)

Hi Leute,

danke für die schnellen Antworten!! 
Leider ist ant für mich komplett neu und das mein erstes Projekt in dem ich es verwende. 
Ich werde versuchen eine Lösung zu finden.

Danke!
mfg Andi


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2008)

Mit einem SCM wie SVN oder CVS versioniert man Quellcode, so kann man zB. ein sog. Tag (Etikett) setzen um eine bestimmte Version zu markieren um diese  ggf. Version wieder herzustellen.

Mit Maven2 kann man Builds auch verwalten, also keinen Quellcode sondern fertig kompilierte Artifakte.

Würde die SVN (Subversion) empfehlen, macht das Leben deutlich einfacher wenn man es mal verstanden hat, als Eclipse Plugin bietet sich Subversive an.
Maven 2 ist auch wichtig imho.


----------



## virtualAudio (26. Aug 2008)

DANKE maki für die Erläuterung.

SVN hab ich letztes Jahr zu Anfang dieses Projects verwendet. Bis ich dann zwei mal relativ kurz hintereinander große Probleme damit hatte und mir damit mehr zerstört habe als es mir NUtzen brachte. 
Seit damals mache ich manuelle Backups.   

Mein eigentlicher Wunsch die letzten jar files alle in einem Ordner zu haben mit dem Datum ihrer Entstehung wäre ja dadurch auch nicht erfüllt, wenn ich mich noch richig erinnere an svn. Natürlich könnten die webentwickler und ich ältere Versionen wieder herstellen, aber irgendwie fände ich es angenehm im Explorer einfach alle jar-Versionen aufgelistet zu sehen.

Wie gesagt, das ist mein erstes großes Projekt und ich habe für mich einfach noch nicht den wirklichen Workflow, was backups und Verwaltung der verschiedenen builds angeht, herausgefunden. Lasse mich deshalb gerne belehren, nur leider ging das mit dem svn halt damals schief und ohne die Zeit es beim nächsten Mal besser zu verstehen trau ich mich grad nicht wieder an die Sache ran.

Danke nochmal, beste Grüße 
Andi


----------



## Wildcard (26. Aug 2008)

Was genau ging den schief? Welchen Client hast du dafür benutzt.
Etwas größeres ohne Versionsverwaltung zu schreiben halte ich für organisatorischen Selbstmord.


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2008)

Kann Wildcard nur zustimmen, ohne Versionskontrolle besser gar nciht anfangen.

Vielleicht solltest du dich in SVN einlesen, bevor du einfach so drauf loslegst, gute Bücher gibt es mehr als genug, sogar kostenlos: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/


----------

